# Media Show Espresso can use Stream (as well as Cuda)



## EastCoasthandle (May 24, 2009)

This video converter is the 1st that I know of that uses the video card on both sides of the fence.  This video converter has a trial offer so perhaps we should try it out to see how well this application works with our video cards.  For those who have ATI video card you want to download and install Avivo Video Converter 1st or else you may not find the option to use Steam.  I am not sure if there is any specific instructions for Nvidia users.  Media Show Expresso does provide a trial offer so everyone should be able to give this a try.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (May 24, 2009)

Ok, I've downloaded the trail and found this program to be very simplistic to use.  You have approximately 50 conversions before the trail ends.  I used a 751meg test video to convert to the various options available using Steam OR CPU.  So far the option that offers the best IQ is mpg2 when using Steam to convert.  

Using GPUz I did notice GPU activity.  It would read 14% or 15% then go back to 0%.   In all this appears to be a straight forward program for converting video files much faster then on the CPU.






Before







During


Using the MPG2 format I was able to convert a 751 meg video file to 128 megs.  When using Youtube I was able to convert a 751 meg video file down to 12.6 megs.  However, the quality wasn't what I would consider "watchable".


----------



## Hayder_Master (May 25, 2009)

really great im gonna download it now and try it , thanx my friend


----------



## daragez (May 25, 2009)

that's great!...thanks for sharing!...


----------



## EastCoasthandle (May 25, 2009)

Here are some of the formats that use Steam.  Again, IMO so far mpg2 offers the best IQ.

Who else has tried this?


----------



## Hayder_Master (May 25, 2009)

dummn , there is no 9.5 AVIVO for win vista 64 bit


----------



## EastCoasthandle (May 25, 2009)

hayder.master said:


> dummn , there is no 9.5 AVIVO for win vista 64 bit



The drivers do state 9-5_xp32-64_xcode.exe.  Did you actually try to install it yet? I think you can use ATI XCoder v2.0b instead of Avivo Video Converter (I am not 100% sure though).


----------



## EastCoasthandle (May 28, 2009)

hayder.master said:


> dummn , there is no 9.5 AVIVO for win vista 64 bit



The drivers do state 9-5_xp32-64_xcode.exe.  Did you actually try to install it yet? I think you can use ATI XCoder v2.0b instead of Avivo Video Converter (I am not 100% sure though).



AMD has just announced that their GPUs can accelerate programs like CyberLink’s Media Show Espresso video converter (already discussed in this thread) Power Director 7 and SimHD by ArcSoft that enable their GPU to work in concert with its CPU to accelerate those applications.

It looks like Media Show Espresso uses AMD's Unified Video Decoder through its ATI Stream technology to do the conversions.  I wonder if GPUz can detect any activity when UVD is used?  In any case it looks like AMD is finally advertising that their GPUs are functional in these applications.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (May 29, 2009)

Interesting slide which show how this whole process works.  
















The rest are self explanatory.  source


----------



## thraxed (May 30, 2009)

Yeah I guess ya don't really see the power of expresso tell your converting a folder of videos


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 7, 2009)

There is a 9.5 Hotfix for Media Show Expresso.  However, I've had no problem without it.  

Also, if you experience a atimpenc.dll error here is what you do:


> Tt means your pathing for atimpenc.dll is incorrect. check it clearly. my previous post is just an example.
> 
> The atimpenc.dll is actually in the "C:\Program Files\Common Files\ATI Technologies\Multimedia".
> 
> ...


source


----------



## pldelisle (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm having a problem here. I've downloaded the trial version of MediaShow Espresso, version 5.0.0430.12419 and I do not get the ATi Stream Option to check when selecting the output file format. 

I'm using the official ATi Catalyst 9.6 drivers with a HD4850 from PowerColor. The GPU load during conversion is about 3-4 %.

 Is anyone can help me on that problem ? Thank you very much.

Ghost26


----------



## thraxed (Jun 19, 2009)

Ghost26 said:


> I'm having a problem here. I've downloaded the trial version of MediaShow Espresso, version 5.0.0430.12419 and I do not get the ATi Stream Option to check when selecting the output file format.
> 
> I'm using the official ATi Catalyst 9.6 drivers with a HD4850 from PowerColor. The GPU load during conversion is about 3-4 %.
> 
> ...



Not all the formats mediashow uses will use stream to encode.  Most like your trying convert to wmv for example which doesn't use stream but cpu to encode.


----------



## c99a (Jun 21, 2009)

*not getting option to enable stream*

So, I am using windows 7 x64 and catalyst 9.6.
I don't get the checkbox to enable ATI stream in espresso.
installed the hotfix, did the tweak on atimpenc.dll. nothing.

tried all different formats, including .mts
can someone help please ? thanks


----------



## Mussels (Jun 21, 2009)

isnt this a duplicate thread? we already had a discussion about this.

summary: ATI is faster than Nvidia, but works with a few less formats. Program only works with a few filetypes and filesizes, and has a very limited output range (its designed for DVD to bluray, and camcorder to DVD/bluray. it hardly works with anything else)


----------



## c99a (Jun 21, 2009)

Mussels said:


> isnt this a duplicate thread? we already had a discussion about this.
> 
> summary: ATI is faster than Nvidia, but works with a few less formats. Program only works with a few filetypes and filesizes, and has a very limited output range (its designed for DVD to bluray, and camcorder to DVD/bluray. it hardly works with anything else)



ok, can you tell me exactly what formats are ok for stream ?
I've tried .vob and .mts to avc mpeg 4.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 21, 2009)

its nothing to do with the files, its the codec.

stream only works on H264 codecs and MPEG2 codecs - and the program would only output to M2TS files for me (sonys bluray/camcorder format) and it wouldnt even accept some of those files to transcode them.


----------



## c99a (Jun 21, 2009)

.mts is on h264 and .vob is on mpeg2. thanks for clearing that out at least


----------



## Mussels (Jun 21, 2009)

its just a terrible program.


----------

